# 6th hypo in a day!!



## Ruth Goode (Jul 8, 2010)

Carly had her 6th hypo in a day yesterday!! so just wondering what is the record you can get in a day?!?!
The reason for that was she is not eating well, sadly I cant force feed her and at 2 years old she don't understand she have to eat to get well, yet... she is improving today just ate a whole packet of hula hoops


----------



## ruthelliot (Jul 8, 2010)

I imagine that must have been a pretty stressful day for you! Our personal record is 5 in 24hrs - no specific reason other than we think still randomly producing some insulin himself even after all this time. When Ben is having days like that I just try to get him to drink some orange juice and fruit smoothies - small amounts often so he doesnt shoot too high but just keeps him topped up though sometimes even thats not easy! Hope the rest of the week is better for you.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 8, 2010)

At the moment I'm hypong on average 5 times a day, sometimes its more


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2010)

I think we had one day when this hot weather started where we literly lost count. My son had three or four in the day, and then another few all night, despite us suspending the pump etc.... It was fairly dire and SO exhausting for all.... We put it down to weather and a weird pancreas splutter perhaps?!


----------



## bev (Jul 9, 2010)

Hot weather does bring levels down so perhaps lower the basal the night before if on MDI.
Also, remember that hypo's breed hypo's so you need to be thinking about running high for a day or two. If you have a full day of hypo's this isnt good for the liver - so you need to replenish it by giving it a rest. Give less bolus for food for a day or two and make sure levels dont go under 6 or 7. I am told after a severe hypo it takes 2 to 3 weeks for the liver to completely recover and during this time you are more prone to another severe hypo and it can be far more serious.Bev


----------



## rspence (Jul 9, 2010)

*oh dear*

hi ruth - JP hasn't had many hypos - the heat sends him into ketone land so we're at the opposite end of the scale. 
but the same non eating thing goes on here - or at least he'll eat several packets of crisps to keep him going that and drink milk but managing it is so draining isn't it?
good luck over the weekend,
rachel
ps we're in levenshulme


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks to all these replied, Carly is improving with reduced insulin   she had 2 hypo yesterday which is an improvement.  Her nurse explained that her pancera is starting to take in some of her insulin so that was the reason and her reduced dose of insulin now is just right for her size.
Bev: I agreed its important to keep her level up, when she is hypo I give her some orange juice or coke to start with then carb food, its diffcult to tell 2 years old to eat when she don't want to! Also the heat isnt helping! At moment she is eating bit better


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 10, 2010)

Rachel: yes, it is draining esp in the nights but Im getting used to it, we have to accepted it all as there is no choice!
Is there a park between us we could meet one day in the summer, I have only lives here 2 years so I dont know the area very well.


----------

